# NEC 2014 PDF and code book ?



## wildleg

I guess I'm gonna have to breakdown and buy a new codebook (2014).

Could someone clue me in - where can I get a searchable PDF, or is
a PDF included ? I didn't get the coupon in the 2011, so I had to buy
a PDF, but I didn't know if the PDF from NFPA was still the lame brane
non-searchable one anyway ?

thanks for the help in advance


----------



## FlyingSparks

The Internet Archive has copies available for everyone to view:

[removed]


----------



## FlyingSparks

I believe since these codes are incorporated into legal doctrine and a bunch of other reasons the above links are legal to use. You can read more about why these documents are legal here:
[removed]


----------



## Nom Deplume

Does the PDF version of the 2014 NEC still use the FileOpen plugin or is it simply a secure PDF?

Can I copy the PDF to any of my computers and open it, or is it locked to only the computer that I downloaded it on?


----------



## wildleg

Nom Deplume said:


> Does the PDF version of the 2014 NEC still use the FileOpen plugin or is it simply a secure PDF?
> 
> Can I copy the PDF to any of my computers and open it, or is it locked to only the computer that I downloaded it on?


I thought I was gonna have to buy another PDF, but the link from the 2nd post (Flyingsparks) allows you to download the pdf to disk, and it's unlocked, and it's free. (unlike the goofy think you get on that nfpa reader thingie. Hurray !

thanks fellas.


----------



## Meadow

Nice!


----------



## SteveNewSparky

God I love the internet ! An here's raising a frosty mug 2 FlyingSparks THANKZ !


----------



## ggrumpy

Thanks


----------



## eight08jason

FlyingSparks said:


> The Internet Archive has copies available for everyone to view:
> 
> [removed]


Hi everyone. This is nice but Ing for the handbook pdf if anyone can help me out I would appreciate it...


----------



## manchestersparky

I have the 2011 NEC, 2014 NEC and the 2014 Handbook accessible on every laptop,desktop, and both cell phones. I downloaded a cloud app and placed them there. I can access them from any device that has that cloud app. Works great!


----------



## RIVETER

wildleg said:


> I guess I'm gonna have to breakdown and buy a new codebook (2014).
> 
> Could someone clue me in - where can I get a searchable PDF, or is
> a PDF included ? I didn't get the coupon in the 2011, so I had to buy
> a PDF, but I didn't know if the PDF from NFPA was still the lame brane
> non-searchable one anyway ?
> 
> thanks for the help in advance


Possibly Leviton


----------



## 480sparky

[removed]


----------



## Jgallo

Thanks flyingsparkz for that resource the internet archive its a great resource. I was able to find pictures and some writing that I had on an old website that I thought was lost forever.


----------



## JRaef

The kinks for the NEC are down now, it says "because of content", so apparently the NFPA found them and shut it down.

In the Internet Archives site though, look in what's called the Prelinger Archives, there are some cool movies made in the 30s and 40s on trades. The one about being an Electrician is really interesting.
[removed]


----------

